# new guy from Wisconsin



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

I am new to archery talk just wanted to say howdy, seems like a friendly crowd


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome to the forum! Great people here and great advice! Dont get hooked.:wink:


----------



## Ironhunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Jason. Have fun here.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT and what part of Wisconsin you from?? i live near Menomonie


----------



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

I live in Menasha, shoot at Winnegago Archers


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## ClaytonLJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Jason, I'm down in Fond du Lac. You'll have to check out some shoots at Lost Arrow this year, nice range.

Lyle


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello, Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------

